# Push ups



## Renwick (12 Jul 2011)

I leave for CFLRS in 30 days... i have been training and am confident with my fitness level so far with the exception of push ups.  Due to a shoulder surgery i had three years ago i am limited when it comes to push ups.  i have tried and tried to get better results but am having very little luck... does anyone have any suggestions or advice?


----------



## Sample2K7 (12 Jul 2011)

Your best bet is to remember if it hurts, don't do it. The mantra no pain no gain is not the way to go. Continue to do as many pushups as you can while adhering to correct form and stopping when it becomes painful. In the same workout do exercises like lateral and front raises and shoulder press with light weights to strengthen the shoulder. Also remember that good core strength plays a big part in pushup ability. And be sure to always warmup and stretch thoroughly.


----------



## ballz (12 Jul 2011)

Not sure how you hurt your shoulder, but it might be a good idea to start doing negatives anyway.

Once you're to the point that you can't do anymore pushups, start in the "up" position and lower yourself down as slowly as possible. Reset in the "up" position, and lower yourself down.

Even if you hadn't hurt your shoulder, this is a great way to end any kind of bodyweight exercise if your goal is do be able to do extra reps the next day. But if you damaged tendons and/or ligaments, eccentric contractions (negatives) would most likely have been what a physiotherapist would have had you doing anyway.


----------



## Romanmaz (13 Jul 2011)

Renwick said:
			
		

> I leave for CFLRS in 30 days... i have been training and am confident with my fitness level so far with the exception of push ups.  Due to a shoulder surgery i had three years ago i am limited when it comes to push ups.  i have tried and tried to get better results but am having very little luck... does anyone have any suggestions or advice?


I'm not sure how much you hope to accomplish in 30 days. You have to be more specific as to what you actually injured, if it was your rotator cuff start doing internal/external rotations. Have you ever contacted a sport specific physician/personal trainer/doctor about this problem? This is something you should have been concerned about a long time ago.


----------



## Renwick (13 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the response.  i was in a car accident and injured my shoulder.  I had a Pec Major transfer and it has successfully fixed my dislocation issue however has left me limited.  overall strength isnt necessarily the issue it's just that particular movement..... im concerned that it's going to be big problem when im there.  Can i get booted for not being able to do a lot of push ups?  I max out at about 8.


----------



## Renwick (13 Jul 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how much you hope to accomplish in 30 days. You have to be more specific as to what you actually injured, if it was your rotator cuff start doing internal/external rotations. Have you ever contacted a sport specific physician/personal trainer/doctor about this problem? This is something you should have been concerned about a long time ago.



I have spoken to my surgeon and my trainer...they both said that same thing.... strength training and conditioning and you will get there.   I have been working at this for quite some time and just not seeing the results i would like.. was just fishing for some suggestions that i may not have thought of.


----------



## Romanmaz (13 Jul 2011)

Renwick said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response.  i was in a car accident and injured my shoulder.  I had a Pec Major transfer and it has successfully fixed my dislocation issue however has left me limited.  overall strength isnt necessarily the issue it's just that particular movement..... im concerned that it's going to be big problem when im there.  Can i get booted for not being able to do a lot of push ups?  I max out at about 8.


Yes. You have to look at it from their perspective, as "unfair" as it may seem to you, why would they make an exception for you (they won't, so don't even get that idea into your head) when there are thousands of other applicants that are able to meet the requirements.
Good luck though, hopefully it works out!


----------



## Renwick (13 Jul 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Yes. You have to look at it from their perspective, as "unfair" as it may seem to you, why would they make an exception for you (they won't, so don't even get that idea into your head) when there are thousands of other applicants that are able to meet the requirements.
> Good luck though, hopefully it works out!




Thanks Roman,  Not looking to have exceptions made.  Just looking for ideas to get past this bump in the road.  Alternative ideas are always welcome.


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Jul 2011)

Just out of curiosity, while undergoing the medical portion of your application did you inform the staff of the surgery, what your surgeon/trainer told you, and your physical limitation since the surgery?

If so, what did they tell you?

If not, and you are unable to meet the physical standards due to a medical limitation that you did not identify, you very much can be "booted".


----------



## Renwick (13 Jul 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, while undergoing the medical portion of your application did you inform the staff of the surgery, what your surgeon/trainer told you, and your physical limitation since the surgery?
> 
> If so, what did they tell you?
> 
> If not, and you are unable to meet the physical standards due to a medical limitation that you did not identify, you very much can be "booted".



My surgeon examined me and signed off on the paperwork provided by the CFRC.  He told me to keep at it, strength train and it would be fine.


----------



## medicineman (13 Jul 2011)

How old are you and how long post op are you?


----------



## Renwick (13 Jul 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> How old are you and how long post op are you?



I am 29 and 3 years Post op.


----------



## a.schamb (13 Jul 2011)

Renwick said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response.  i was in a car accident and injured my shoulder.  I had a Pec Major transfer and it has successfully fixed my dislocation issue however has left me limited.  overall strength isnt necessarily the issue it's just that particular movement..... im concerned that it's going to be big problem when im there.  Can i get booted for not being able to do a lot of push ups?  I max out at about 8.



From the BMQ Physical Fitness Guide on the Forces site, if you meet the minimum threshold of 4 push-ups on the Expres test, but don't completely pass it, you will be sent to the Warrior Preparation Company for additional PT and the chance to pass the test after 30, 60 and 90 days. If you don't pass after 90 days, you will be released from the CF.


----------



## Renwick (13 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone.  I am still going to work hard to exceed the minimum of course and i do feel a lot better having more info..  Appreciate it.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jul 2011)

a.schamb said:
			
		

> From the BMQ Physical Fitness Guide on the Forces site, if you meet the minimum threshold of 4 push-ups on the Expres test, but don't completely pass it, you will be sent to the Warrior Preparation Company for additional PT and the chance to pass the test after 30, 60 and 90 days. If you don't pass after 90 days, you will be released from the CF.



Since the OP is attending RMC and not BMQ,



			
				Renwick said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I have been accepted to RMC and am attending this fall.  I have been told that i am to go to St Jean for two weeks prior to getting to RMC.



the fitness requirements may be a bit more stringent:

RMCC Physical Performance Test

CFPSA - Fitness Tasks


----------



## Renwick (13 Jul 2011)

I will get there come hell or high water.  I honestly feel like a wimp at the moment because i cant do the required 14 push ups yet in order to pass.  Just going to keep on doing them.  It has to get better. 
Thanks for the link Moe.


----------



## medicineman (13 Jul 2011)

Renwick said:
			
		

> I am 29 and 3 years Post op.



Just wondering, as older folks don't heal as fast and also was wondering if this was reallly recent, but it's not...sounds like you've got to knuckle down and do the conditioning exercises and do the pushups.

MM


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (13 Jul 2011)

Weight training will do wonders for you.  A lot of people in the military shun weight training but if you get yourself on a weight training regimen you will see massive gains in areas such as pushups, chin ups, pullups etc...


----------



## Renwick (13 Jul 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Just wondering, as older folks don't heal as fast and also was wondering if this was reallly recent, but it's not...sounds like you've got to knuckle down and do the conditioning exercises and do the pushups.
> 
> MM



LOL.  Does that mean that im an "older folk"?


----------



## medicineman (13 Jul 2011)

Not yet -you have a few years til you body stops forgiving you for what you to to it  .

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Jul 2011)

Stymiest said:
			
		

> Weight training will do wonders for you.  A lot of people in the military shun weight training but if you get yourself on a weight training regimen you will see massive gains in areas such as pushups, chin ups, pullups etc...



I can attest to that, however when I started weight training at age 30 (I'm 54 now), when we were still doing 13/16 km march BFT, my timings went from over two hours to  under two hours for 13 km and somewhere around two hours for the 16 km. 
The thing is about weight training is that you don't need to gain size/weight, like a bodybuilder. That mass takes lots of rations to maintain, and sometimes we don't get those rations. Not only that, but very serious bodybuilders need to eat every two- three hours and rest a lot. Sometimes we don't get that rest.

I had to giggle at my first thought about the title of this thread......I thought it said "Push up bras"  ;D


----------



## Renwick (13 Jul 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I can attest to that, however when I started weight training at age 30 (I'm 54 now), when we were still doing 13/16 km march BFT, my timings went from over two hours to  under two hours for 13 km and somewhere around two hours for the 16 km.
> The thing is about weight training is that you don't need to gain size/weight, like a bodybuilder. That mass takes lots of rations to maintain, and sometimes we don't get those rations. Not only that, but very serious bodybuilders need to eat every two- three hours and rest a lot. Sometimes we don't get that rest.
> 
> I had to giggle at my first thought about the title of this thread......I thought it said "Push up bras"  ;D



HAHA  ;D  push up bras would have been a lot more entertaining.


----------

